# hello, question about sheep



## kenfromMaine (Jan 27, 2010)

I have a small farm in the making 13 acres, and was wondering if there is any market and money in raising sheep?  Currently I raise a few steers and chickens but would like to expand. Not looking to get rich just pay the up keep of the critters and possibly a few dollars. Any advice as to breeds and possible markets would be great.A have been a lurker here for a while.
Thanks
Ken


----------



## sheep whisperer (Aug 27, 2010)

i would get a meat breed that can faten up quikly on a small area of land. if you need to challenge youself you could bet a meat and wool sheep. but if that isn't you preference than i would go towards and meat breed that sheds it's wool coat.
sheep are good grazers. cattle will only graze to a certial level above ground because of their necks and sheep can graze the rest so no old growth is left. good for keeping the grass down and a fire hazard out


----------

